

Eric Schmidt's Guide on Going from iOS to Android - WoodenChair
https://plus.google.com/app/basic/stream/z12fjzfxvwnws1e3d23vhni5lybzclmaq04

======
eonil
"Like the people who moved from PCs to Macs and never switched back"

This is the funnest mention I ever heard after Mr. Ballmer's mention on any
Apple stuff. Seems he will follow Mr. Ballmer very soon. He don't even try to
understand what he is talking. And it's also sad that Mr Eric have to be in
charge of this clown role after losing power.

In last few years, some people around me switched to Android from iOS because
simply they're sick of using same device for years.

Literally, ALL of them completely regret and now mostly everyone is switched
back to iOS. And a few of others couldn't due to lack of money or telecom
contract (no refundable).

I am a switched user from Windows (from 3.1) to Mac. I never will go back to
Windows, still I sometimes need to boot up Windows box for work, but for each
time I boot it up, I feel terrible like I am back in an uncivilized wild
jungle. And I soon become stable because I can go back to civilization after
this temporary trip.

When I tried Android, I got exactly same feeling of wild. The jungle of
inconsistency, lack of design philosophy, strategic ad-platform, visible
malwares, invisible spywares, anti-virus craps, marketing junks, smitings,
handset and telecom beasts.

"80% of the world, in the latest surveys, agrees on Android."

Agree. Agree that 70% of people who never tasted iOS, 9% of people who want
iOS but can't afford iOS devices, and 1% of Bear Grylls who have advantage in
the jungle.

"Like the people who moved from PCs to Macs and never switched back"

People who once tasted iOS will never go back to Android. Though people
complains, they still love civilization.

------
npinguy
Android user here.

First of all: "They are a great Christmas present to an iPhone user!"

No. Seriously? A loyal iPhone user would resent you for being preachy. And if
your target just happens to use an iPhone by default without true brand
loyalty, then they're quite likely to be tech unsavvy. So the reality of that
present isn't "Hey, I got you a shiny new gadget that is better than the one
you have now". It's "Hey, I got you dozens and dozens of hours of research,
effort, and learning curve into something you didn't ask for for marginal
benefit I'm not even certain you will receive"

P.S. "Like the people who moved from PCs to Macs and never switched back, you
will switch from iPhone to Android and never switch back"

The irony is delicious. I like PCs and Macs for different reasons just as I
like Android and iOS for different reasons. But the reasons why I tend to use
PCs and Android are the same. So I can't help but think that if there was no
conflict of interest, Eric Schmidt would be an iPhone user 100% of the awy

------
lostlogin
Someone who uses google+! Guess posts like this suggest Google won't be
helping gmail work properly on Apple products.

------
WoodenChair
Sounds to me based on the guide and PS that some anger might have prompted
this post. Perhaps the Samsung trial?

